# RMI, cast funktioniert nich



## MarcoGomez (18. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Projekte, den Server "Rmi" und den Client "RmiClient".

Der Server enthält ein RmiInterface extends Remote und die dazugehörige Implementierung namens RmiRemoteObject. Der Server kann gestartet werden und man sieht in unter netstat mit Status "Hergestellt".

Der Client benötigt ja auch die Objekte. Also habe ich die Klassen einfach in das extra Projekt (eigenes Verzeichnis) hineinkopiert und dem Projekt hinzugefügt. Wenn ich nun versuche das RmiObject zu suchen und zu casten erhalte ich eine Exception: Fehler $Proxy0 cannot be cast to RmiRemoteObject


----------



## MarcoGomez (18. Mrz 2008)

edit


----------



## MarcoGomez (18. Mrz 2008)

Problem gelöst!

Habe versucht über Object zu casten, nicht über das Interface. Da die Methoden über das Interface angesprochen werden, entstand ne Exception.


----------

